# PHStat possible on Mac?



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello all. 

My daughter is taking a statistics class and needs this software for her class. Unfortunately, its only windows and excel. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is an addon for Microsoft Office Excel 2011 or later to run this: Free Analysis Toolpak Replacement | AnalystSoft | StatPlus:mac | StatPlus | BioStat | StatFi

PHStat: Mac Compatibility | Pearson 24/7 Technical Support


----------

